# P55 vs H55/H57 with an i7 860



## WeApOn

I've read a ton of articles, but none really came out and gave a solid answer.

What is the benefit of using a P55 motherboard with an i7 860 over an H55 or H57? I saw some better features on the H55 & H57's and they were cheaper. I went with the P55 for the ability(though gimped) to use two video cards.


----------



## daisymtc

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/best-motherboard-guide,review-31808-6.html


----------

